# Kirstie Allie



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I just saw her new commercial. She has lost a ton of weight.

Is her show coming back? They'll have to change the name.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

To "Somewhat overweight actress"?


----------



## thedon (Dec 31, 2002)

you know whenever an actress does "loose weight", there's also alot of surgery. lipo, etc. she looks more tucked than before. She is definately heavily made up in the commercial.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Shelly Long!


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

She's still overly annoying... And her make-up and general appearance seem to be stuck in the 80s...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I like the part where she bounces.....


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, she's no Leah Remini....


----------



## Clarkey (Dec 29, 2004)

SparkleMotion said:


> Well, she's no Leah Remini....


What's the difference? They're all rat-brains.


----------



## Stainless Steele (Feb 2, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

She does look slightly better, never thought she was hot though. They chose that dress she wears in the new commerical very carefully IMO.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Talon said:


> She does look slightly better, never thought she was hot though. They chose that dress she wears in the new commerical very carefully IMO.


She was hot in her early days on Cheers.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

EMoMoney said:


> She was hot in her early days on Cheers.


And in _Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan, Runaway._


----------



## Weaselboy (May 1, 2005)

SparkleMotion said:


> Well, she's no Leah Remini....


Rut-roh.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Put the Vulcan ears back on Kirstie and we'll talk!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Talon said:


> She does look slightly better, never thought she was hot though.


You *never* thought she was hot?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> You *never* thought she was hot?


Feh... too skinny.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

Clarkey said:


> What's the difference? They're all rat-brains.


...and Scientologists. (or are those synonyms?)


----------



## genearch (Nov 29, 2000)

Isn't that the scientist lady from tv?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

genearch said:


> Isn't that the scientist lady from tv?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I've seen an even newer commercial lately. She has lost SOME weight. She says she's lost 60 lbs. The commercials don't really show her up close or in something bright, it's usually black. I think she still looks heavy.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> You *never* thought she was hot?


what an amazing transformation


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Tsiehta said:


> what an amazing transformation


Man, that Spielberg's something, ain't he?


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Tsiehta said:


> what an amazing transformation


hubba hubba :up: :up: :up:


----------



## simmssays (Apr 20, 2006)

She has definitely lost alot of weight. Now that she has lost some, she is finally admitting how huge she had been. I am happy for her.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

simmssays said:


> I am happy for her.


Ditto :up:


----------

